# "FITCHBURG RIDES" Swap Meet is ON !



## Handyman (Aug 5, 2020)

Join us on Sunday for our 7th annual "Fitchburg Rides" antique and vintage bicycle swap !  Gates open at 7:00am for vendors and 8:00am - 3:00pm for the general public. As always there is NO CHARGE for vendors and your space is unlimited.  Plenty of parking, easy access, hope to see you.........Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Great news!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2020)

X2 great news.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 7, 2020)

Sweet! (X3)


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2020)

This is a great location for the swap. Lots of room.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 13, 2020)

Looking for a nice TOC wheelset if any members are planning on attending the "Fitchburg Rides" show and might have a set they are willing to part with...............Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2020)

Handyman said:


> Looking for a nice TOC wheelset if any members are planning on attending the "Fitchburg Rides" show and might have a set they are willing to part with...............Pete in Fitchburg




I'm bringing some nice wood wheels to Conn / Dudley this Sunday.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been receiving a steady stream of calls from interested vendors and collectors the last few days, a few from as far away as New York, asking if the swap is still on...............................the answer is *YES ! * We are on  for *SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4th ! *  Hope to see you there !  See the Flyer at the top of this post for more info.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2020)

Great news !


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 27, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 1, 2020)

If anyone needs anything specific please post it here . It may help us know what to bring.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks tanksalot,

Still looking for a nice TOC wheelset.  We have a lot of local and regional people contacting me wanting to get rid of bicycles they have had in their garages, cellars, etc and want to bring them to the swap.  I'm sure several will show up.  Also, very good interest regionally.  Hope to see you Sunday.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 2, 2020)

..........


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone bring anything interesting?


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 2, 2020)

Who’s going ?


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 2, 2020)

The show is Oct 4 .


----------



## TrustRust (Oct 3, 2020)

*Think I will bring this original fancy lugged Rambler 1905 Model 45 by Gormully & Jeffery  with me....













*


----------



## Handyman (Oct 4, 2020)

Show is ON for today !  Hope to see you there.......    Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Photos please !!!!!!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 4, 2020)

Photos from the Fitchburg rides show this was a good show.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 4, 2020)

catfish said:


> Photos please !!!!!!!!



Photos


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like a great turnout! Wish i could of made it, anybody know anything about the red straightbar?


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice turn out !!!


----------



## TrustRust (Oct 4, 2020)

The IVER’S were out as expected  !!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 4, 2020)

HUGE turnout today at the 7th Annual “Fitchburg Rides” swap meet and our largest vendor turnout ever ! Lots of bikes and dollars changed hands and collectors walked away with smiles and newly discovered treasures. There were at least six Iver Johnson bikes available and I personally saw three change hands………..Just a fantastic day for all… Click on the link for pics !  Pete in Fitchburg





__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TrustRust (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Looks like a great turnout! Wish i could of made it, anybody know anything about the red straightbar?
> 
> View attachment 1278117



It's a'41 straight bar....


----------

